

Introducing Union Station: our web app performance monitoring service - mhw
http://blog.phusion.nl/2011/03/02/introducing-union-station-our-web-app-performance-monitoring-and-behavior-analysis-service-now-in-open-beta/

======
biggitybones
One thing unrelated to your app, but the design of your pricing table.

You point out the recommended plan - which jumps out - but it's very difficult
to easily compare the plans. My two cents: use graphics (checks or bullets)
for included features, leave out features that are the same across the board
(like no setup fee), and reduce it to critical features only.

The rest of the site looks great, I love the design/UI.

------
trotsky
Hosted?

I understand they acknowledge this, but I'd be as unlikely to use a product
like this as I'd be to use a remote memory profiler. Which is pretty unlikely.

I can't quite tell from the launch page what level of detail is conveyed, but
if you can tell what gems, method names and data sources are used that could
be a competitive advantage. There are plenty of profiling and targeting
applications/services that people are unlikely to want to reveal that they're
using. I'd also be concerned about the increased visibility an attacker might
be able to gain into a public application.

I saw that a "firewall" edition is in the works, and I understand the appeal
of ongoing fees with SAAS, but I'm still surprised people are willing to
remote out code insight to this level. At least, I haven't seen offers of
hosted debuggers, profilers, compilers etc. Has gmail and basecamp really
softened up the market that much?

~~~
jcapote
Have you heard of newrelic.com or scoutapp.com? Basically the same thing.

~~~
trotsky
Nope I hadn't, thanks. Seems like collectively those companies have a lot of
high profile clients, so I guess the answer is I'm the odd ball.

~~~
cheald
Newrelic is exceedingly useful. I can see Union Station being equally useful,
honestly.

~~~
yakto
Second this. NewRelic rocks. My company spends around $700/mo on it, happily.

------
smiler
Clever to put the fact that it requires Passenger at the bottom of the feature
set :)

~~~
FooBarWidget
This fact is displayed pretty prominently on the sign up page. That said, if
there's enough demand for it we'll add support for other app servers as well.
For the initial launch we've focused on Phusion Passenger integration so that
we can deliver the best of the best.

------
tomh-
Always good to see new dutch software products/startups!

~~~
angelbob
Phusion's a great group - Passenger is absolutely fabulous, especially for
NGinX.

------
eoghan
Very slick, complete, confident site for such a young and small team. Respect.

